# Gap Insurance



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys, any suggestions on gap insurance providers.
Had a quote for a new TTRS 4 years £219 total premium. This is from directgap.co.uk

Seems good.

Beats Audi's £1000 haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I used car2cover - about £350 for 5 years return to invoice.

One check I did was to look at who the underwriter is and the base location / Uk head office etc.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Hi guys, any suggestions on gap insurance providers.
> Had a quote for a new TTRS 4 years £219 total premium. This is from directgap.co.uk
> 
> Seems good.
> ...


The total of Gap Insurance/protection for this that and the other I was offered came to over £2k. The most amusing discussion was when the sales manager had done all the smoke and mirrors with the PCP numbers she pointed out I could give the car back or buy it for £24k after 3 years which she then said quote "a three year old TTRS for £24k is amazing value". At this point I nearly choked on my coffee and asked had she forgotten about the deposit and 36 monthly payments I would have made. :lol:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Hi guys, any suggestions on gap insurance providers.


3 years replacement GAP cover on TTS Roadster (deferred for first year as my regular insurance covers that). So 4 years total.
£170.49 from GapInsurance.co.uk about 10 month ago.
They have an offer on here, or at least used to, which gets you a discount (10%?) if you mention the TT Forum.



> Beats Audi's £1000 haha


Indeed - dealer went away and talked to his boss. Couldn't come close to this figure. :roll:


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

We used ALA with a discount code. Cannot remember exactly how much but no more than a couple of hundred pounds for the back to invoice plus.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Do we believe the cover is rock solid if you needed it? Insurers will take any opportunity to minimise payouts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Do we believe the cover is rock solid if you needed it? Insurers will take any opportunity to minimise payouts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like the last 3 Audi sales people I have bought cars from. Trying to tell me my current transferable gap insurance was too cheap and the company wouldnt pay out if I needed it to. The only one to trust would be the one they wanted to sell me :lol: it must be their standard sales pitch now. I'm sure their are some rogues out there as with everything. But it's pretty easy to pay 1/4 of Audis price from very reputable insurers.

I'm also fed up with them really pushing their crappy lifeshine on me.....
I do my own detailing and use gtechniq crystal serum after I have polished my car. Had one guy try telling me he had been on a course in detailing and gtechniq was rubbish and would go flaky and peel off. Of course the only good product was lifeshine applied by their 'detailer'.

In this particular instance they said because I was a good customer they would give it to me for free. I didn't really want it but it was winter so thought I wouldn't get round to doing it myself for a few months so let them do it. When I picked up the car and was signing the paperwork the guy said they had forgot to do the 'detailing' but not to worry as they would do it now. Took them about 10 mins to do what would have taken me 2 days to do :lol:

Needless to say, it was a crap product and was applied by a monkey. It was polished off and replaced as soon as I had some decent weather.

All Audi add ons are money spinning rubbish!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

When I looked into my BMW gap vs an online quote at 1/4 the price, it was the same underwriter :lol:

I actually forgot to buy the premium and realised after 6 months was up so forgot about it... oh well, another £250 saved there. I won't be taking the same risk on the TT RS however, but will be paying a bit more for 5yr return to invoice and 40k cover.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
Just to let you know that we offer a product called Total Loss Protection. Whilst it's not exactly the same as your traditional GAP insurance we feel for some customers it can make a cost effective alternative.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Hi,
> Just to let you know that we offer a product called Total Loss Protection. Whilst it's not exactly the same as your traditional GAP insurance we feel for some customers it can make a cost effective alternative.
> Regards,
> Dan.


Would you mind expanding in this a little Dan? Perhaps an example for the benefit of myself and other members?
Regards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Unfortunately I found out the hard way that GAP insurance does indeed work.

I had a 2016 TT S Line and was hit from behind on a dual carriageway & pinned between two cars. My insurers actually asked me if I had GAP and pretty much as soon as I said yes the decision was made to write it off.

Lots of paperwork and stress later I got a payment which went straight to Audi as deposit for a TTS 8)

I think my GAP was £500 ish but was worked into the monthly cost of the car. I could've probably saved a bit of money on this but knowing that this one actually works when I needed it to, I was happy to go with them again.

Moral of the story - you can probably get good GAP insurance for a good price, but most definitely get it one way or another! :lol:

As far as I'm aware, Total Loss Protection means if your car is written off, you get back the difference between the outstanding finance and the original Invoice value of the car.

E.g. if you bought the car for £40,000 and had £30,000 left to pay on finance, the insurance companies would pay the £30,000 to the finance company, and then pay the remaining £10,000 to you.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> [email protected] FLUX said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


From looking at their website it says this: "While your vehicle's insurer will only pay out its current market value, Total Loss Protection cover will top this up by 25 percent up to a maximum of £10,000. "

Doesn't quote you for a price you have to get a ring back, but getting what your insurer pays out plus 25% doesn't like much protection.


----------



## GapInsurance.co.uk (Nov 21, 2013)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Hi guys, any suggestions on gap insurance providers.
> Had a quote for a new TTRS 4 years £219 total premium. This is from directgap.co.uk
> 
> Seems good.
> ...


Hello! Yes... I can recommend us (though clearly I'm slightly biased ) TTForum members get 10% discount too 



digital_dreamer said:


> I used car2cover - about £350 for 5 years return to invoice.
> 
> One check I did was to look at who the underwriter is and the base location / Uk head office etc.


FTR, we use exactly the same underwriter as them, though our policy terms are superior given that an early cancellation (e.g. if you sell the vehicle before the end of the policy) will invoke a pro-rata rebate with NO cancellation fees.



pcbbc said:


> £170.49 from GapInsurance.co.uk about 10 month ago.
> They have an offer on here, or at least used to, which gets you a discount (10%?) if you mention the TT Forum.


Thank you for your custom and the recommendation pcbbc.

We do indeed still sponsor the forum and members get 10% discount of our range of GAP, Tyre, Alloy & Scratch & Dent policies.



ross_t_boss said:


> When I looked into my BMW gap vs an online quote at 1/4 the price, it was the same underwriter :lol:
> 
> *I actually forgot to buy the premium and realised after 6 months was up so forgot about it.*.. oh well, another £250 saved there. I won't be taking the same risk on the TT RS however, but will be paying a bit more for 5yr return to invoice and 40k cover.


For the benefit of anyone reading this... we can provide Invoice& Replacement GAP insurance up to 1 year after you took delivery of the vehicle.

See www.gapinsurance.co.uk for more details.

The discount code you need is "*AUDITT10*" and of course if you have any questions, please either get me here on the forum (by PM if you prefer) or, for a quicker response, please call us on 01484 490095,or email [email protected].

HTH

David


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

antmanbTT said:


> TondyRSuzuka said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] FLUX said:
> ...


Hi again,

Our offering is a Total-Loss protection and a competitively priced alternative to GAP cover.

Total Loss Protection cover is aligned to your motor premium and priced as follows:-

Up to £500 = £36.99
£501-£1000= £53.99
£1001-£1500=£74.99
£1501-£2000=£95.94

Further detail can be viewed on the Flux website:-

https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/extras/total-loss

Whilst it's not exactly the same as your traditional GAP insurance we feel for some customers it can make a cost effective alternative.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## mjx78 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi All,
I'm currently looking for gap insurance and wondered which type would be the best out of return to invoice or combined total loss. Is the 10% discount with Insure the Gap through the TT forum still valid?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

digital_dreamer said:


> I used car2cover - about £350 for 5 years return to invoice.
> 
> One check I did was to look at who the underwriter is and the base location / Uk head office etc.


I also used car2cover last year when I bought my new 7.5 Golf R. It was £299 for 5 years, but that was 'vehicle replacement' rather than 'return to invoice'. I don't really understand choosing the slightly cheaper return to invoice cover as GAP insurance is cheap as chips anyway - in the grand scheme of things.

You will lose out with return to invoice if your car is stolen/written off say 3-4 years down the line, as you will only get back in total (comp insurance pay-out + GAP insurance pay-out) what you paid for the car several years back. With vehicle replacement, you are back in a brand new car with the same spec as your old one. Obviously, if you bought a basic TTS say, the price have that car will have increased significantly over that time.

Car2cover's customer service is good (I had to ring them a couple of times to check things) and their web site is excellent.
https://car2cover.co.uk/gap-insurance/c ... insurance/

The sponsoring company on here (gapinsurance.co.uk) offering a 10% discount are probably just as good; I just haven't used them yet.


----------



## GapInsurance.co.uk (Nov 21, 2013)

mjx78 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm currently looking for gap insurance and wondered which type would be the best out of return to invoice or combined total loss. Is the 10% discount with Insure the Gap through the TT forum still valid?


*Which is the best?*

Technically, Replacement GAP insurance is the superior of the two policies in so much that it will pay you more money than an Invoice GAP insurance policy would. However it's really a matter of personal preference and/or budget (Replacement GAP Insurance being more expensive - usually).

*Discount code?*

Yes, the discount code we offer still applies. The code is "*AUDITT10*" but note that we're www.GAPinsurance.co.uk not Insure The GAP - which is a competitor.

Edit:



Blade Runner said:


> Car2cover's customer service is good (I had to ring them a couple of times to check things) and their web site is excellent.
> 
> The sponsoring company on here (gapinsurance.co.uk) offering a 10% discount are probably just as good; I just haven't used them yet.


FYI, both Car2Cover and ourselves sell pretty much identical policies (same underwriter, same claim administrator, very similar Ts & Cs) - the only real difference is that if you cancel the Car2Cover policy early and request a refund of the unused premium, they'll deduct £20 as a cancellation fee whereas we don't charge cancellation fees at all.

HTH

David


----------



## mjx78 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I had been led to believe that the return to invoice cover was the better by the dealer. So in fact it's the replacement cover that's the better option?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

mjx78 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I had been led to believe that the return to invoice cover was the better by the dealer. So in fact it's the replacement cover that's the better option?


That is because Audi finance do not offer replacement GAP cover. 
A somewhat disingenuous comment from the dealer.


----------



## GapInsurance.co.uk (Nov 21, 2013)

brittan said:


> mjx78 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the responses. I had been led to believe that the return to invoice cover was the better by the dealer. So in fact it's the replacement cover that's the better option?
> ...


Exactly that. From somewhere that only sells Finance and Invoice GAP insurance, Invoice GAP insurance is the superior of the two but, Replacement GAP insurance the best of the lot.

To clarify, our policies work as follows in the event of your vehicle being written off through accident, fire, theft or flood the policies work as follows:

*Invoice GAP insurance*

Aims to pay the difference between your motor insurance payout and the greater of either:

1.	The amount outstanding on finance at the time of claim (where applicable) *or*
2.	The original invoice price (after discount) that you paid for the vehicle when you first bought it.

*Replacement GAP insurance*

Aims to pay the difference between your motor insurance payout and the greater of either:

1.	The amount outstanding on finance at the time of claim (where applicable) *or*
2.	The original invoice price (after discount) that you paid for the vehicle when you first bought it *or*
3.	What it would cost at the time of claim to replace your vehicle with a brand new* version of the same (or nearest equivalent) vehicle - even if that's more than you paid for your vehicle originally.

* If the original vehicle was not purchased brand new, the replacement vehicle price would be calculated based on what it would cost at the time of claim to replace your vehicle with one of the same (or nearest equivalent) make, model, specification, age and mileage as was relevant to your original vehicle at the time you bought it.

HTH

David


----------

